# Racing @ Oak Forest Raceway, Aug 31



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

We will be racing the following:

GLS Fat Tire, Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR, Tyco/Lifelike Sportscaar on the Wizzard Road Course.

Raceway will open at 11:00 AM. Lunch will be served at 12:30 PM. First Race will begin at 2:00 PM.

$7.00 per racer will cover food, drinks and racing. 

If you need more information, e-mail me at [email protected] or go to www.oakforestraceway.com


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

*Fast Old Man*

Count me in -Good racing on a hot day


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

*Fast Old Man*

I have another racer friend coming with me and maybe another.


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Race Results*

Fat Tire Race Result from August 31, 2014

1st: John S. 114 laps
2nd: Darrell S 99 laps
3rd: Mike W. 97 laps
4th: Bill S. 94 laps
5th: Rich S. 76 laps


Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR Race Results from 8/31

1st: John S. 156 laps
2nd: Bill S. 155 laps
3rd: Darrell S. 142 laps
4th: Rich S. 136 laps
5th: Mike W. 121 laps


Tyco/Lifelike Sportscar Race Results from 8/31

1st: Bill S 181 laps
2nd: Mike W. 160 laps
3rd: Darrell S. 157 laps
4th: John S. 156 laps
5th: Rich S. 146 laps


----------

